# Unsere Koi-Rasselbande



## DaniJeep (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!
Wollte Euch mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder unserer Koi zeigen. Viel Spaß beim Bilder gucken!
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Aristocat (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Morgen!
Super schöne Bilder!  Schreit der auf Bild 4 nach Futter oder singt er eine Arie? Echt klasse!!


----------



## DaniJeep (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Das ist unsere kleine Lucky, die schreit immer "Huuuunger!!!!"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Schöne Koi 

Der Hariwake sieht fast genau so aus wie unser


----------



## Aristocat (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Das mit "Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger" kenn ich irgendwoher


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Schöne Bilder, und schöne Koi,

aber dass sind doch mehr wie 4000 Liter Teichvolumen?


----------



## DaniJeep (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo!
Ja, wir haben umgebaut. Sind nun endlich 15.000 l! Da haben die Jungs und Mädels Platz zum Schwimmen. Sind nun auch nur noch 9 Koi, bzw. ab morgen 10, wir holen heut einen 60 cm Brummer aus Köln und sind schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Wunderbare Kois sehen wirklich klasse aus. Dann mal viel Glück mit dem 60 cm Brummer


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*



DaniJeep schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ja, wir haben umgebaut. Sind nun endlich 15.000 l! Da haben die Jungs und Mädels Platz zum Schwimmen. Sind nun auch nur noch 9 Koi, bzw. ab morgen 10, wir holen heut einen 60 cm Brummer aus Köln und sind schon ganz gespannt!



Musst dein Profil mal anpassen. :beeten

Wünsche Die viel Glück mit dem 60 cm Koi.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Wenn du deinen 60 cm Koi hast könntest du ja auch noch ein Bild von ihm hier reinstellen


----------



## DaniJeep (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Logisch kommt noch ein Bild!  Wir sind gestern Nacht um 3 Uhr mit Koi angekommen. Jetzt schwimmt "Mücke" im Quarantänebecken. Man ist die groß! :crazy Damit sie nicht alleine ist und zwecks eventuellen Krankheiten, haben wir Ihr noch einen "Pilotkoi" zugesetzt und allein die Größe vom Kopf .... Gigantisch! Heut Abend kommen Bilders!


----------



## Aristocat (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallochen!
"Mücke"? Ah ja! Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt!
Was ist bitte ein "Pilotkoi"?


----------



## DaniJeep (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo!
Ja wir fanden Mücke irgendwie "passend" bei ihrer Größe!  Der Pilotkoi ist eigentlich ein Koi, den man zusetzt um Hinweise zu erhalten, ob eventuell ansteckende Krankheiten eingeschleppt wurden. Ausserdem ist es so, dass sich Koi alleine gar nicht wohl fühlen und so ist die Eingewöhnung ein wenig erträglicher und stressfreier für den neuen Koi.
LG Dani


----------



## Aristocat (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Ahso!
Aber ist der Pilotkoi nicht gefährdet, wenn er mit einem "Frischlig" zusammengesezt wird? Oder wird so ein Tier irgendwie gegen alles Mögliche immunisiert?


----------



## DaniJeep (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo!
Ja, gefährdet ist er schon. Aber darum macht man das ja, dass, falls der Neue was hat, nicht der ganze Bestand hops geht, sondern "nur" einer. Aber da wir alle unsere Koi lieb haben, sind beide, Mücke und Pilot unter Tierärztlicher beobachtung. Und sollte sie KHV haben, wovon wir natürlich nicht ausgehen, wie gesagt, lieber einer, als alle. Ist schon etwas gemein, aber wird überall so praktiziert. 
Und hier nun ein Bild von Mücke:


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallöle Dani!
Was für ein hübsches Mädchen!


----------



## DaniJeep (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Und zutraulich ist sie auch schon, aber ich glaub, in der Größe ist das normal, da kann ihr ja fast keiner mehr was tun!


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo zusammen!
Kurzer Zwischestand: Mücke gehts prima! 
Der Start viel etwas schwer, der Tierarzt entdeckte Costia und mehrere kleine entzündete Stellen, ausgebrochen wohl durch den Transport- und Umsetzstress. Nach erfolgreicher Behandlung mit Antibiothika und FMC in der IH bestand dann noch der Verdacht auf Kiemenwürmer. Obwohl beim Haut- und Kiemenabstrich durch den Tierarzt nichts festgestellt werden konnte, "duschte" Mücke nach wie vor mehrmals täglich, bzw. schon fast minütlich unter dem Filtereinlass und bewegte bei der Atmung nur einen Kiemendeckel. Auch diese Symphtomatik wurde behandelt und jetzt ist die Dicke quicklebendig und fidel. Der einzige Hacken ist, dass Madame nun nur noch per Hand und direkt ins Maul gefüttert werden will!  Das heißt, wenn man ans Becken tritt kommt sie angeschwommen, hebt den Kopf etwas aus dem Wasser und sperrt das Maul auf. Sieht wirklich witzig aus! Naja, selbst schuld, wenn man die lieben Koi so verzieht! :crazy
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo,
wie wurden denn die Haut und Kiemenwürmer behandelt ?

Und das mit dem "nur aus der Hand fressen" kenne ich, kann echt nerven


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Hallo Uwe,
da muss ich nochmal den Tierarzt fragen. Das war ein weißes Pulver, das wir auflösen mussten und dann ins Wasser geben. Darin waren die Koi sechs Tage, danach 50%iger Wasserwechsel. 
Gerade bei diesen Pflegemaßnahmen wurden wir wieder davon überzeugt, dass Quarantäne unumgänglich ist. Wenn ich dran denke, dass man sich soetwas in den Teich holt...! beziehungsweise war ja alles nicht schlimm, vor allem der Costiabefall war sehr gering, eigentlich nur so, wie jeder Koi es mal haben kann, ohne Probleme. Aber wie gesagt, man will sich ja nix einfangen und muss es ja nicht rausfordern! :beeten
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Also ein Wurmmittel obwohl der TA nichts gefunden hat. Na wenn es dann geholfen hat ist es ja gut.


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unsere Koi-Rasselbande*

Ja, wie gesagt, sie alle Sypthome gezeigt, nur wurde nix gefunden unter dem Mikroskop. Der Tierarzt meinte, dass es sein kann, dass zum Zeitpunkt, wo er den Abstrich gemacht hat (wir haben die Untersuchung nur ein paar Tage nach dem Transport gemacht, damit wir gleich wissen, ob was los ist und wenn, dass sich der andere Koi nix einfängt) nur sehr wenige __ Würmer da waren, die er an der Kiemenprobe nicht gefunden hat und die sich dann durch den Stress usw. stark vermehrt haben.


----------

